
Wouldn’t surprise me if Steve Jobs had this on his bedroom wall - saddam
http://thenextweb.com/2009/09/23/surprise-steve-jobs-bedroom-wall/
======
pedalpete
I would be very surprised if Steve Jobs had a shrine to himself in his
bedroom.

I'm not a massive fan, but he had taste and an appreciation of culture. I also
don't think he idolized himself.

